
Show HN: imgp – multicore batch image resizer and rotator. Go crunch 'em - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/imgp
======
apjana
Features:

\- resize by percentage or resolution

\- rotate clockwise by specified angle

\- adaptive resize considering orientation

\- brute force to a resolution

\- optimize images to save more space

\- convert PNG to JPEG

\- erase exif metadata

\- force smaller to larger resize

\- process directories recursively

\- overwrite source image option

\- completion scripts for bash, fish, zsh

\- minimal dependencies

